# 1/2 inch Router Collets for Ryobi R165 Router



## 4Cosentinos (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to go from the 1/4 inch to 1/2 router collet for the Ryobi R165 Router?:help:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I don"t believe that they have a 1/2 in collet for that model, To the best of my knowledge. You may have to upgrade, or add a new router to your collection. I think that it is good to have two so that you can do two operations, with out having to change bits, or want one for the table. By the way, welcome to the forum, I believe that we will be able to assist you much better, if you would add your name ,and location to your profile, Good routing!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum.


----------

